# gpuz reading wrong number of shaders?



## caoder (Jul 30, 2010)

i have 2 x gtx 260 65 nm one sc and one vanilla.. i believe they are both 192 shader models.. but gpuz always read the vanilla one as a 216 model, but the texture fill rate is rated as the 192 model. i dunno is it a bug or do i have a 216 model. and uses the bios 62.00.1A.00.0A. *shrug* not sure what to say about it. just want to make sure its 192 or 216.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 30, 2010)

I think that if its a 216 model it will have 55nm process so have a look and see if thats correct.


----------



## caoder (Jul 30, 2010)

no there's both 65 and 55 216 earliest 216s were 65nm


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 30, 2010)

caoder said:


> no there's both 65 and 55 216 earliest 216s were 65nm



Right I was under the impression that the 55nm was 216 version. Well I don't think GPU-Z is reading it wrong but you could try taking out the one that is definately 192 and see if gpu-z still reads it as 216.


----------



## caoder (Jul 30, 2010)

took out the one that's 192 and its still reading 216 .. i'll swap the other one back in..

this one is not marked as a 216 model is what bothers me..


----------



## caoder (Jul 30, 2010)

192 sc version is running as a 192 .. its either a 216 model or.. gpuz isn't detecting correctly.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 30, 2010)

Could be a packaging mistake since a 192 and 216 are pretty much identical.


----------



## caoder (Jul 30, 2010)

identical but back then it woulda been a pricey mistake for evga .. since the model number listed on back is also a 192 model.. *shrugs... so most likely evga error rather than a gpuz error?


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 30, 2010)

caoder said:


> identical but back then it woulda been a pricey mistake for evga .. since the model number listed on back is also a 192 model.. *shrugs... so most likely evga error rather than a gpuz error?



I'd think so. Maybe w1zzard would be more helpful than me though since he made it.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 30, 2010)

well gpu-z reads at a bios level if it were a 192 with 216 bios it would function properly sooo. I would think its a 216. but is the 216 in slot 1 or as the slave card?? because I know for a fact that if the 216 isnt the master card sli will scale improperly


----------



## caoder (Jul 30, 2010)

was as a slave card, .. bios matched up with the bios label on the card. i'm not so sure about scaling.. (haven't had many issues gaming)


----------



## GoneTomorrow (Aug 9, 2010)

EVGA often slips Core 216 cards into Core 192 packages and sells them as such based on supply and demand of the different versions. Sometimes you also get a Superclocked version in a stock clocked box. If you visit the EVGA forums you'll see this is quite common.


----------

